# Warmachine Menoth For Sale



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Selling my Warmachine Menoth army as I am not really interested in the game after playing it a few times. As much as I would love to paint the army up and just keep it because the models look cool, I think its time I part with it. Listed below is what I have, most of it is not painted unless stated. Pictures available on request. I would like to sell it as one whole set. I would like to get $170 for the whole thing, but feel free to pm me other offers.

High Exemplar Kreoss (Alternate version). Painted

Paladin of Wall x 2 Painted

Dartan Vilmon

Vassal Of Menoth

Devout Painted

Redeemer Painted

Full Choir Painted

10 Zealots with Monolith Bearer *Edited: Realized I had two more zealots*

8 Temple Flame Guard with Officer and Standard

Newest Version of army stat cards

Thanks for looking.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pictures of painted models

Kreoss



















Devout



















Redeemer










http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/...ine/?action=view&current=2012-06-01162959.jpg

Paladins Of The Wall



















Priests




























Zealot Squad Leader


----------

